# 40+ Melanochromis auratus Fry



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

After trying for more then a year to get male and Females to mate, I got my first fry from them.

i counted 45ish.

Ill be giving these away for FREE in a month but i will accept a small donation if your feeling generous.

These are 100% pure bred African Melanchromis Auratus And should only be taken by a experienced cichlid owner, They are Very aggressive, and will cause alot of issues in a peaceful tank.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

congrats on the new babies! I'd be happy to give them a home for you if you wish  i could also give you some of my babies if you wanted some new tank mates for them, or other tyrpes of fry.

If you're interested i have:
Yellow labs, white labs,Demasoni, OB peacocks, pseudo flavus fry/juvies at the time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I may be in for some trading too. I've got Blue Dolphin fry. Got pics of the OB peacocks?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

lol riceburner, i get first pick.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

lol! Chromey will get first choice. My OB's have moved to a new home, in a friends office, so I will gethim to take some pics for me. I just have the last batch of fry from them. Their tank now belongs to some Furcifer kigoma's!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...no worries.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

LAst week of these Then they go to finatics...


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

can i pick up afew of them, im a 13 year old in the fish hobbie and i would like some

where are you located


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry they All need to go at the same time.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

ok i will pick them up all but where are you located


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Acton L7J2Z8


----------

